# كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"



## ginajoojoo (5 ديسمبر 2007)

+ الحان شهر كيهك للمعلم ابراهيم عياد +

 مرد الابركسيس للاحد الاول و الثالث 
 مرد الابركسيس للاحد الثاني 
 مرد الابركسيس للاحد الرابع 
 الهتنهيات لشهر كيهك 
 لحن الاسبسمس 1
 لحن الاسبسمس 2
 لحن الاسبسمس 3
 لحن الاسبسمس 4
 لحن الاسبسمس 5
 لحن مزمور الانجيل للاحد الثاني 
 مرد الانجيل للاحدين الاول و الثاني 
 مرد الانجيل للاحدين الثالث و الرابع 






+ تسبحة كيهك - للآنبا يؤنس +

الجزء الاول 
الجزء الثانى 
الجزء الثالث 
الجزء الرابع 
الجزء الخامس 
الجزء السادس 





+ ترتيب ألحان قداس كيهك - للمعلم فرج عبد المسيح + 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=306449&postcount=10





+ شهر كيهك - للمعلم فرج عبد المسيح + 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=305672&postcount=7





+ الحان كيهك - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى + 

لحن - ختام طرح الفعلة - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى 
لحن - تين اويه انسوك - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى 
لحن - الهوس - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى 
لحن - اللى نصف الليل - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى   
لحن - الشيرات الكيهكى+الطرح الواطس الكبير - كيهك - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى - يقال فى تسبحة عشية  
لحن - اف امبشا غار - كيهك - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى - يقال فى التوزيع  
لحن - تينين - كيهك - راغب مفتاح - والمعلم ميخائيل البتانونى 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
تسبحة كيهك لفريق ابو فام على ثلاثة اجزاء

http://copticwave.com/tasbaha5.htm

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الحان سهرة كيهكية - للشماس عادل ماهر - والشماس برسوم القس اسحاق

http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/kihak_hymns


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
شريط "تسابيح كيهكية" للشماس بولس ملاك 
شريط راااااااااااااائع جدااا  "منقوووول"
___________________________________​
امدح فيكى يابكر بتول 
ارتل للازلى الديان 
اشكرو الرب لانه صالح (مديح على الهوس الثانى ) 
افتح فاى بالتسبيح 
انشئ وزنا ونظام 
المزمور الاخير من الهوس الرابع بالمرد الذى يقال فى شهر كيهك 
يا ام النور يا م ر ي م 
مديحة يا مريم انا عبدك ( على ثئوطوكية الثلاثاء ) 
يا ابنة داود ( مديحة على ثئوطوكية يوم السبت ) 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

+ تم تجميع الموضوع من مواقع مختلفة للافادة
+ كل سنة وجميعكم بخير وكل صيام وانتو طيبين
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم عشان خاطر امتحاناتى
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## mikoo (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

مجهود رائع
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل
ميرسي كتير


----------



## †السريانيه† (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه تسلم ايدك بجد  حلوين
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



mikoo قال:


> مجهود رائع
> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل
> ميرسي كتير



ميرسى يا ميكو على تشجيعك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



†السريانيه† قال:


> روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه تسلم ايدك بجد  حلوين
> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
> سلام المسيح​



ميرسى يا سيريانية يا قمر على مرورك وتشجيعك
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## the servant (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

سلام ونعمة جينااااا,,

فعلا مجموعة رائعة لشهر اكثر من رائع بركة الشهر المريمي وشفيعتنا المجمرة الذهب تكون معاكي


----------



## cobcob (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

*هايل يا جينا
فعلا مجهود رائع وجميل
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

واااااااااااااو يا جينا روووووعة

تسلم ايدك ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى و موفقة فى الامتحانات​


----------



## K A T Y (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

_*مجهود رائع قوي يا جينا*_​ 
_*ميرسي يا حبيبتي ربنا يبارك عملك وخدمتك*_​ 
_*ويقف معاكي في امتحاناتك*_​


----------



## ramezmikhael (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: مجهود ممتاز ياجينا وانا حاسس ان ام النور مبسوطة جدا بهذا المجهود الرائع. بركة الشهر المريمي والقديسة ام النور صاحبة القلب من ماس والتي كانت تحفظ كل شئ متفكرة به في قلبها تبارك حياتك وحياة كل أخواتي في المنتدي وكل سنه وكلكم طيبين​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

موضوع أكثر من رائع يا gina وتنسيق موضعاتك في غاية الجمال. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة جينااااا,,
> 
> فعلا مجموعة رائعة لشهر اكثر من رائع بركة الشهر المريمي وشفيعتنا المجمرة الذهب تكون معاكي




ميرسى كتيير فراى على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



cobcob قال:


> *هايل يا جينا
> فعلا مجهود رائع وجميل
> ربنا يعوضك*​



ميرسى ماريان حبيبة قلبى على تشجيعك .. وكل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> واااااااااااااو يا جينا روووووعة
> 
> تسلم ايدك ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى و موفقة فى الامتحانات​



فراشتنا الامورة ميرسى حبيبتى على مرورك وتشجيعك .. وكل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



K A T Y قال:


> _*مجهود رائع قوي يا جينا*_​
> _*ميرسي يا حبيبتي ربنا يبارك عملك وخدمتك*_​
> _*ويقف معاكي في امتحاناتك*_​



ميرسى يا كاتى ياقمر على مرورك الرقيق وتشجيعك..كل سنة وانتى طيبة وياريت ماتنسينيش فى صلاتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



ramezmikhael قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: مجهود ممتاز ياجينا وانا حاسس ان ام النور مبسوطة جدا بهذا المجهود الرائع. بركة الشهر المريمي والقديسة ام النور صاحبة القلب من ماس والتي كانت تحفظ كل شئ متفكرة به في قلبها تبارك حياتك وحياة كل أخواتي في المنتدي وكل سنه وكلكم طيبين​



واااااو انا اللى بشكرك على كلامك الجميل ده ودعوتك ليا 
ميرسى بجد على مرورك وتعليقك الرائع ..وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



egyptchristian قال:


> موضوع أكثر من رائع يا gina وتنسيق موضعاتك في غاية الجمال. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



نشكر ربنا على سلامتك يا استاذنا ..بجد اشتقنالك وافتقدنا موضوعاتك القيمة
وميرسى على محبتك وتشجيعك


----------



## oesi no (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

مجهود كبير يا gina
تم التثبيت لحين انتهاء الشهر 
صلولى الامتحانات على الابواب 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

ربنا يعوضكم ويساندكم ويبارككم


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



oesi_no قال:


> مجهود كبير يا gina
> تم التثبيت لحين انتهاء الشهر
> صلولى الامتحانات على الابواب
> سلام ونعمه ​



ميرسى كتييييير يا جورج على تشجيعك الجميل ده
بركة هذه الايام المقدسة وشفاعة امنا العدرا مريم تكون معاك فى امتحاناتك وتبارك جميع ايام حياتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> ربنا يعوضكم ويساندكم ويبارككم



ميرسى يا ناجى على مرورك ودعوتك الجميلة دى
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

تم اضافة شريط " تسابيــــــــــــــــح كيهكية " للشماس بولس ملاك
يحوى مجموعة ترانيم والحان ومردات تقال فى شهر كيهك المبارك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

* مجهود رائع جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

لو ممكن انا هنقله للمنتدى عندى 

وميرسى مقدما وكل عام والجميع بهير*​


----------



## Tabitha (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا يا جينا بجد
بجد مجهود جبااااااااااااار ومجموعة رائعة

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة
وربنا معاكي بامتحاناتك


----------



## bishawy_86 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

روووووووووووووووووووووعة
 مجهود رائع ياجينا
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك
 وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## ابو العمده (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



مينا الجمال قال:


> * مجهود رائع جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا مينا لمرورك كل سنة وانت طيب
وطبعا من غير استئذان الموضوع موضوعك انقله فى منتدى لو عايز
والكلام ده لاى عضو عايز ينقل الموضوع لافادة الناس فى المنتديات التانية
وكل سنة والجميع بخير​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



Anestas!a قال:


> شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا يا جينا بجد
> بجد مجهود جبااااااااااااار ومجموعة رائعة
> 
> وكل سنة وانتي طيبة
> وربنا معاكي بامتحاناتك



حبيبتى انسطاسيا وحشتينى ...ميرسى لمرورك الرقيق يا قمر 
وكل سنة وانتى بألف خير​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



bishawy_86 قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووعة
> مجهود رائع ياجينا
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​



ميرسى كتييير على مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



ابو العمده قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وكل عام والجميع بخير



ميرسى على مرورك الجميل 
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## dodosameh (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

مجهود رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:new8:


----------



## egyptchristian (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

:999: مبروك على تثبيت الموضوع يا اختي الغالية جينا... الحقيقة كل موضوعاتك تستحق التثبيت.​


----------



## kikokiro2017 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

ربنا يباركك و يمنحك التفوق و النجاح في كل طرقك


----------



## waelassal (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك الف شكر ربنا معاك فامتحناتك


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

شكرااا  ليكى كتير

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



dodosameh قال:


> مجهود رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:new8:



ميرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى جدا جدا على مرورك الجميل ده..وكل سنة وانت بألف خير​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



egyptchristian قال:


> :999: مبروك على تثبيت الموضوع يا اختي الغالية جينا... الحقيقة كل موضوعاتك تستحق التثبيت.​



ميرسى يا اغلى اخ ليا هنا فى المنتدى :t31: على التهنئة والمجاملة الرقيقة دى​
:crazy_pil بس بردو هربت من تصميم ترانيم تانى :crazy_pil​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



kikokiro2017 قال:


> ربنا يباركك و يمنحك التفوق و النجاح في كل طرقك



الله عليك ..ميرسى على الدعوة الجميلة دى وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
كل سنة وانت بألف خي​ر


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



waelassal قال:


> بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك الف شكر ربنا معاك فامتحناتك



ميرسى كتيير يا وائل على مرورك الجميل وصلاتك ليا ..كل سنة وانت بألف خير​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



marcelino قال:


> شكرااا  ليكى كتير
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



ميرسى يا marcelino على مرورك نورت الموضوع ..وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## soly153 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

الف شكر على التسبحة الرائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## porio (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

ميرسى ياقمر على تعبك ربنا يباركك بشفاعة العدرا ام النور:new8:


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



soly153 قال:


> الف شكر على التسبحة الرائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



لا شكر على واجب يا قمر ..ميرسى على مرورك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



porio قال:


> ميرسى ياقمر على تعبك ربنا يباركك بشفاعة العدرا ام النور:new8:



ميرسى كتييير على مرورك الرقيق ربنا يفرح قلبك بكل الخير​


----------



## miroo2007 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

معقول فية كدة
بجد بجد موضوع اكتر بكتيييييييييييير من هايل

وجاى فى وقتة

شكراااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*



miroo2007 قال:


> معقول فية كدة
> بجد بجد موضوع اكتر بكتيييييييييييير من هايل
> 
> وجاى فى وقتة
> ...



سدقونى فى احسن من كده بكتيير بس الامتحانات مش عطيانى فرصة 
ميرسى يا ميروو على المرور الجميل ده وكل سنة وكلنا بخير فى حضن يسوع​


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

ربنا يبارك  خدمتكم  كل عام وانتم مع  المسيح


----------



## كوك (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كــــــــل مايخص شهر كيهك "من طقس والحان ومردات"*

شكراا


----------



## نبيل0 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لتعب محبتيك وكل سنة وانتو طيبين وام النور تحميكى وتظللك[


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع شامل ربنا يايبركك


----------



## Aksios (27 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا
بس يا رب كل اللينكات تكون شغاله كلها
مشكور بجد
و يستحق تقييم​


----------



## reen (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود ممتاز وعمل رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع الرب يبارك فيك ياجينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## عدلى ناشد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

it is really great efforts
thx


----------



## violaroufail (5 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا مجهود مبارك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## نبيل0 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم والمجهود الرئع ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## silver hok (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يباركك 
الموضوع فوق الهايل دة انا كنت بدور على تسبحة كيهك من زمان
مشكوووووووووووووووور  جداااااااااااااا​*


----------



## zizo_a_86 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت مديح اجيوس الكيهكى لابراهيم عياد​


----------



## ashrafpero (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا انهاردة جيلكم بموضوع مهم ............................ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
  كيهك ( 1 كــيهك)
نسبة إلى الإله ( كا هاكا ) اله الخير ، أو الثور المقدس المعروف عند العامة بالعجل أبيس . 
الأمثال : كيهك صباحك مساك تقوم من فطورك تحضر عشاك .
اشهر منتجاته : سمك كيهك
شهر كيهك ( 1 كــيهك)
هذا الشهر خصصته الكنيسة من كل عام لتمجيد العذراء لما نالته من النعم
نياحة القديس بطرس الرهاوى أسقف غزة ( 1 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس بطرس الرهاوي أسقف غزة ، ولد بمدينة الرها في أوائل الجيل الثالث من أبوين شريفي الحسب والنسب، ولما بلغ من العمر عشرين سنة قدمه أبوه إلى الملك ثاؤدسيوس ليكون بمعيته ، ولكن لزهده في أباطيل العالم وأمجاده ، كان يمارس النسك والعبادة وهو في بلاط الملك ، وكان يحمل أجساد بعض القديسين الشهداء من الفرس، وترك البلاط الملوكي ومضي فترهب بأحد الأديرة وبعد قليل رسموه أسقف – دون رغبته - علي غزة وما يليها من الضياع ، وقيل عنه انه في أول قداس له فاض من الجسد دم كثير حتى ملا الصينية ، ولما نقل جسد القديس يعقوب المقطع إلى أحد الأديرة بالرها ، وحدث إن مرقيان الملك الخلقدوني شرع في اضطهاد الأساقفة الأرثوذكسيين ، حضر هذا الاب ومعه جسد القديس يعقوب إلى مصر وذهب إلى البهنسا وأقام بأحد أديرتها ، وهناك اجتمع بالقديس اشعياء المصري ، ثم عاد إلى ارض فلسطين بعد انقضاء ايام مرقيان وداوم علي تثبيت المؤمنين ، وقد حدث في أحد الأيام وهو يقوم بالقداس الإلهي إن بعضا من أعيان الشعب الموجودين بالكنيسة قد انشغلوا عن سماع الصلاة بالأحاديث العالمية ، ولم ينههم القديس عن ذلك ، فظهر له ملاك ونهره لأنه امتنع عن زجر المتكلمين في الكنيسة ، وسمع عنه الملك زينون ، فاشتهي إن يراه ، فلم يتمكن من ذلك لان هذا القديس كان لا يحب مجد العالم ، فمضي إلى بلاد الغور ، في عيد القديس بطرس بطريرك الإسكندرية ، ولما أقام القداس في ذلك اليوم ، ظهر له القديس بطرس وقال له : إن السيد المسيح قد دعاك لتكون معنا ، فاستدعي الشعب وأوصاهم بالثبات علي الإيمان المستقيم ، ثم بسط يديه واسلم الروح ،صلاته تكون معنا امين .
نياحة البابا أثناسيوس الثالث ال76 ( 1 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا أثناسيوس الثالث ال76 . صلاته تكون معنا امين .
نياحة البابا يوأنس الثالث ال 40 ( 1 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة البابا يوأنس الثالث ال 40 . صلاتهم تكون معنا امين .
تكريس كنيسة الشهيد أبى فام الجندى بأبنوب ( 1 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة الشهيد أبى فام الجندى بأبنوب . صلاته تكون معنا امين .
تذكار تكريس كنيسة الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين ( 1 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس العظيم الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين. 
صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
نياحة القديس اباهور الراهب ( 2 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس اباهور الراهب ، كان هذا الاب من ابرهت من أعمال الاشمونين ، وكان راهبا مختارا فاق كثيرين من القديسين في عبادته ، احب العزلة ، وانفرد في البرية ، فحسده الشيطان وظهر له قائلا "في البرية تستطيع إن تغلبني لأنك ستكون وحيدا ، ولكن إن كنت شجاعا فاذهب إلى الإسكندرية" فقام لوقته وأتى إليها وبقي زمانا يسقي الماء للمسجونين والمنقطعين ، وحدث إن خيولا كانت تركض وسط المدينة ، فصدم أحدها طفلا ومات لوقته ، وكان القديس اباهور واقفا في المكان الذي مات فيه الطفل ، فدخل الشيطان في أناس كانوا حاضرين وجعلهم يصرخون قائلين : إن القاتل لهذا الطفل هو الشيخ الراهب ، فتجمهر عليه عدد كبير من المارة ومن سمع بالخبر وكانوا يهزءون به ، ولكن القديس اباهور لم يضطرب ، بل تقدم واخذ الطفل واحتضنه وهو يصلي إلى السيد المسيح في قلبه ، ثم رسم عليه علامة الصليب المجيد فرجعت إليه الحياة وأعطاه لأبويه ، فتعجب الحاضرون ومجدوا الله ، ومالت قلوبهم وعقولهم إلى القديس اباهور ، فخاف من المجد الباطل وهرب إلى البرية ، وأقام هناك في أحد الأديرة أياما، ولما دنت وقت انتقاله من هذا العالم الزائل ، رأي جماعة من القديسين يدعونه إليهم ، ففرح جدا وابتهجت نفسه ، وأرسل إلى أولاده وأوصاهم وأعلمهم بقرب انتقاله إلى السيد المسيح ، فحزنوا علي مفارقته إياهم ، وعلي انهم سيصبحون بعده بتامي ، ثم مرض قليلا ، واسلم نفسه بيد الرب ، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد
نياحة القديس هرمينا السائح ( 2 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس هرمينا السائح. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
تذكار تقديم القديسة العذراء مريم الى الهيكل بأورشليم سن 3سنوات ( 3 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار دخول السيدة البتول والدة الإله القديسة مريم إلى الهيكل ، وهي ابنة ثلاث سنين ، لأنها كانت نذرا لله ، وذلك انه لما كانت أمها حنة بغير نسل ، وكانت لذلك مبعدة من النساء في الهيكل ، فكانت حزينة جدا هي والشيخ الكريم يواقيم زوجها ، فنذرت لله نذرا ، وصلت إليه بحرارة وانسحاق قلب قائلة "إذا أعطيتني ثمرة فإني أقدمها نذرا لهيكلك المقدس" ، فاستجاب الرب لها ورزقها هذا القديسة الطاهرة فأسمتها مريم ، ولما رزقت بها ربتها ثلاث سنوات ثم مضت بها إلى الهيكل مع العذارى ، حيث أقامت اثنتي عشرة سنة ، كانت تقتات خلالها من يد الملائكة إلى إن جاء الوقت الذي يأتي فيه الرب إلى العالم ، ويتجسد من هذه التي اصطفاها ، حينئذ تشاور الكهنة إن يودعوها عند من يحفظها ، لأنها نذر للرب ، إذ لا يجوز لهم إن يبقوها في الهيكل بعد هذه السن فقرروا إن تخطب رسميا لواحد يحل له إن يرعاها ويهتم بشئونها ، فجمعوا من سبط يهوذا اثني عشر رجلا أتقياء ليودعوها عند أحدهم ، واخذوا عصيهم وادخلوها إلى الهيكل ، فاتت حمامة ووقفت علي عصا يوسف النجار ، فعلموا إن هذا الأمر من الرب ، لان يوسف كان صديقا بارا ، فتسلما وظلت عنده إلى إن آتى إليها الملاك جبرائيل وبشرها بتجسد الابن منها لخلاص آدم وذريته .
شفاعتها تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
استشهاد القديس صليب الجديد ( 3 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهاد القديس صليب الجديد. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
استشهاد القديس اندراوس أحد الاثنى عشر رسولا ( 4 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس إندراوس الرسول أخي بطرس ، وقد اختير علي إن يمضي إلى مدينة اللد وإلى بلاد الأكراد ، فدخل مدينة اللد ، وكان أكثرها قد أمن علي يدي بطرس، وكان معه تلميذه فليمون ، وهو شجي الصوت حسن المنطق ، فأمره إن يصعد المنبر ويقرا ، فلما سمع كهنة الأوثان بمجيء إندراوس الرسول ، اخذوا حرابهم وأتوا إلى الكنيسة ووقفوا خارجا ليسمعوا ما إذا كان يجدف علي آلهتهم أم لا ، فسمعوه يقرا قول داود النبي "أصنامهم فضة وذهب عمل أيدي الناس ، لها أفواه ولا تتكلم ، لها أعين ولا تبصر ، لها أذان ولا تسمع ، لها مناخر ولا تشم ، لها أيد ولا تلمس ، لها أرجل ولا تمشي ولا تنطق بحناجرها ، مثلها يكون صانعوها بل كل من يتكل عليها "، فابتهجت قلوبهم من حسن صوته ، ولانت عواطفهم ، ودخلوا الكنيسة وخروا عند قدمي إندراوس الرسول ، فعلمهم ومن ثم أمنوا بالسيد المسيح ، فعمدهم وكل من بقي من عابدي الأوثان، ثم خرج من عندهم وأتى إلى بلاد الأكراد ومدن اكسيس وارجناس واسيفوس ، وكان قد مضي مع برثولماس قبل ذلك إلى مدينة عارينوس ، وكان أهلها أشرارا لا يعرفون الله ، فلم يزالا يبشرانهم ويعلمانهم حتى اهتدي إلى معرفة الله جمع كثير منهم بسبب الآيات والعجائب التي صنعاها أمامهم ، أما الذين لم يؤمنوا فقد تآمروا عليه ، وأرسلوا يستدعونه حتى إذا اقبل عليهم يهجمون عليه ويقتلونه ، فلما وصل إليه الرسل وسمعوا تعاليمه القيمة ، ورأوا بهجة وجهه النورانية ، آمنوا بالسيد ولم يعودوا إلى الذين أرسلوهم . 
حينئذ عزم غير المؤمنين علي الذهاب إليه وحرقه ، فلما اجتمعوا حوله لتنفيذ عزمهم ، صلي الرسول إلى الرب فرأوا نارا تسقط عليهم من السماء ، فخافوا وآمنوا، وشاع ذكر الرسول في جميع تلك البلاد وأمن بالرب كثيرون ، ومع هذا لم يكف كهنة الأوثان عن طلب إندراوس، حيث ذهبوا إليه وأوثقوه وضربوه كثيرا ، وبعد إن طافوا به المدينة عريانا القوه في السجن ، حتى إذا كان الغد يصلبونه ، وكانت عادتهم إذا أماتوا أحدا صلبا فانهم يرجمونه ايضا فقضي الرسول ليله يصلي إلى الله ، فظهر له السيد المسيح وقواه وشدده وقال له "لا تقلق ولا تضجر ، فقد اقترب موعد انصرافك من هذا العالم ، وأعطاه السلام وغاب عنه ، فابتهجت نفسه بما رأي ، ولما كان الغد آخذوه وصلبوه علي خشبة ورجموه بالحجارة حتى تنيح ، فأتى قوم من المؤمنين واخذوا جسده المقدس ودفنوه بإكرام في قبر خاص ، وقد ظهر منه آيات وعجائب كثيرة ، صلاته تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
تذكار تكريس كنيسة مار يوحنا الهرقلى بأم القصور بديروط ( 4 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة مار يوحنا الهرقلى بأم القصور بديروط. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
تذكار نقل جسد القديسين الانبا بيشوى والانبا بولا الطموهى الى دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون ( 4 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نقل جسد القديسين الانبا بيشوى والانبا بولا الطموهى الى دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون. صلاتهما تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
نياحة ناحوم النبى ( 5 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار الصديق ناحوم النبي أحد الاثني عشر نبيا الصغار، وقد ولد في قرية القوش ( نا 1 : 1 ) من قري الجليل ، وهو من سبط سمعان وفي عدد الأنبياء ، السادس عشر من موسى ، وقد تنبأ في عصر اموصيا بن يوناداع المدعو يؤاش وفي عصر عوزيا ولده ، وبكت بني إسرائيل علي عبادتهم الأوثان ، وبين لهم إن الله ؛ وإن كان طويل الروح كثير الرحمة ، إلا انه اله غيور ومنتقم من مبغضيه ( نا 1 : 2 ، 3 ) ، وتنبأ عن بشارة الإنجيل والتلاميذ المبشرين بها بقوله "هو ذا علي الجبال قدما مبشر مناد بالسلام ( نا 1 : 15 ) " وتنبأ بما سيحل بمدينة نينوي من الدمار ، وقد تم ذلك إذ أرسل الله زلزالا ونارا فدمرت وأحرقت الشعب الذي رجع عن طريق البر وارتكب الإثم ، أما الذين كانوا مستقيمي السيرة فلم ينلهم أذى ولم يصبهم ضرر ، ولما اكمل أيامه بسيرة مرضية لله تنيح بسلام، صلاته تكون معنا امين.
استشهاد القديس بقطر بأسيوط ( 5 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس بقطر ، وقد ولد بإحدى البلاد من أعمال أسيوط شرقي البحر وعين جنديا ببلدة شو ، وفي هذه الأثناء صدر مرسوم دقلديانوس بالسجود للأصنام والتبخير لها ، وإذ امتنع القديس بقطر عن السجود للأصنام استدعاه والي شو ولاطفه فلم يستطع إغراءه ، وأخيرا القياه في السجن ، فحضر إليه والداه وشجعاه علي الاستشهاد ، ثم عاد الوالي فأخرجه من السجن وأمره بالسجود للأصنام فلم يقبل ، ولما عجز عن رده عن الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ، غضب عليه وأرسله إلى أمير أسيوط مع بعض الجند مصحوبا برسالة يعرفه فيها بما جري ، فلما قرا الأمير الرسالة طلب إليه بقطر ، وأوقفه أمامه وقال له "لماذا خالفت والي شو ؟ اعلم انك إذا سمعت لي ، جعلتك في منزلة عالية ، واكتب للملك إن يجعلك واليا علي إحدى المدن" ، فصرخ القديس بأعلى صوته قائلا "ممالك العالم تزول ، والذهب يفني والثياب تبلي ، وجمال الجسد يفسد ويتحول إلى دود ويتلاشى في القبور ، ولذا فأنا لا اترك سيدي يسوع المسيح ، خالق السموات والأرض ، ورازق كل ذي جسد ، وأعبد الأوثان الحجارة التي هي مسكن إبليس" ، فغضب الوالي وأمر إن يربط خلف الخيل وتسرع في الصعود إلى قرية ابيسيديا ، وهناك عرض عليه ثانية إن يسجد للأصنام فلم يطعه ، فأمر بقتله بان يلقي في مستوقد حمام في قرية موشا شرقي قرية ابيسيديا ، فلما مضوا به إلى هناك طلب من الجند إن يمهلوه ليصلي أولا ، فبسط يديه وصلي إلى الرب ، فظهر له ملاك الله ووعده بمواعيد كثيرة وبالخيرات الوفيرة الدائمة في ملكوت السموات ، ثم التفت القديس بقطر إلى الجند وقال لهم أحكموا ما قد أمرتم به ، فأوثقوه والقوه في مستوقد الحمام ، فاكمل صبره الحسن وشهادته السعيدة ، ونال الإكليل في الملكوت ، وأتى أناس مسيحيون واخذوا الجسد سرا ، وأخفوه حتى انقضي زمان دقلديانوس ، ولما أظهروه شهد الذين رأوه انهم وجدوا جسده سالما لم تحترق منه شعرة واحدة ، بل كان كانسان نائم ، وبنوا علي اسمه كنيسة عظيمة باقية إلى الآن في قرية موشا بمحافظة أسيوط ، وقد ظهرت من جسده آيات وعجائب كثيرة ، ولا زالت عجائبه تظهر إلى يومنا هذا ، صلاته تكون معنا امين.
استشهاد القديس ايسيذوروس ( 5 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار شهادة القديس ايسيذوروس .صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
نياحة البابا إبرام ابن زرعة "62 " ( 6 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 970 ميلادية تنيح القديس أنبا ابرام بابا الإسكندرية الثاني والستون ، كان هذا الاب من نصارى المشرق ، وهو ابن زرعة السرياني وكان تاجرا ثريا وتردد علي مصر مرارا وأخيرا أقام فيها، وكان بتحلي بفضائل كثيرة ، منها الرحمة علي ذوي الحاجة ، وشاع ذكره بالصلاح والعلم ، وعندما خلا الكرسي البطريركي ، اجمع رأي الأساقفة والشيوخ العلماء علي اختياره بطريركا، فلما جلس علي كرسي الكرازة المرقسية وزع كل ماله علي الفقراء والمساكين ، وفي أيامه عين قزمان الوزير القبطي ابن مينا واليا علي فلسطين ، فأودع عند الاب البطريرك مئة آلف دينار إلى إن يعود ، وأوصاه بتوزيعها علي الفقراء والمساكين والكنائس والأديرة إن مات هناك ، فلما بلغ البطريرك خبر استيلاء هفكتين علي بلاد الشام وفلسطين ، ظن إن قزمان قد مات ، فوزع ذلك المال حسب الوصية ، ولكن قزمان كان قد نجا من الموت وعاد إلى مصر فاخبره الاب بما فعله بوديعته فسر بذلك وفرح فرحا جزيلا، ومن مآثره انه ابطل العادات الرديئة ، ومنع وحرم كل من يأخذ رشوة من أحد لينال درجة بالكنيسة ، كما حرم علي الشعب اتخاذ السراري وشدد في ذلك كثيرا ، فلما علم بذلك الذين اتخذوا لأنفسهم سراري ، استيقظ فيهم خوف الله ، كما خافوا ايضا من حرمه ، فأطلقوا سبيل سراريهم وذهبوا إليه تائبين ، ما عدا رجلا من سراة الدولة ، فانه لم يخف الله تعالي ولا حرم هذا الاب الذي وعظه كثيرا وأطال أناته عليه ، حيث لم يرتدع ولم يخش إن يهلكه الله ، ومع هذا لم يتوان الاب عن تعليمه إصلاحه ، بل أتضع كالمسيح معلمه وذهب إلى داره ، فلما سمع الرجل بقدوم الاب إليه اغلق بابه دونه ، فلبث الاب زهاء ساعتين أمام الباب وهو يقرع فلم يفتح له ، ولا كلمة ، ولما تحقق إن هذا المسكين قد فصل نفسه بنفسه من رعية المسيح ، واصبح بجملته عضوا فاسدا ، رأي انه من الصواب قطعه من جسم الكنيسة حتى لا يفسد بقية الأعضاء ، فحرمه قائلا “ إن دمه علي رأسه ، ثم نفض غبار نعله علي عتبة بابه ، فاظهر الله آيته في تلك الساعة أمام أعين الحاضرين إذ انشقت عتبة الدار ، وكانت من الصوان ، إلى نصفين ، وبعد ذلك اظهر الله قدرته حيث افتقر حتى لم يبق معه درهم واحد ، كما طرد من خدمته مهانا ، وأصابته بعض الأمراض التي آدت إلى موته اشر ميتة ، وصار عبرة لغيره ، إذ اتعظ به خطاة كثيرون وخافوا مما أصابه .
وفي زمان هذا الاب كان للمعز وزيرا اسمه يعقوب بن يوسف ، كان يهوديا واسلم ، وكان له صديق يهودي ، كان يدخل به إلى المعز اكثر الأوقات ويتحدث معه ، فاتخذ ذلك اليهودي دالة الوزير علي المعز وسيلة ليطلب حضور الاب البطريرك ليجادله ، فكان له ذلك ، وحضر الاب ابرام ومعه الاب الانبا ساويرس ابن المقفع أسقف الاشمونين ، وأمرهما المعز بالجلوس فجلسا صامتين ، فقال لهما “ لماذا لا تتجادلان ؟فأجابه الأنبا ساويرس “ كيف نجادل في مجلس أمير المؤمنين من كان الثور اعقل منه “ فاستوضحه المعز عن ذلك ، فقال إن الله يقول علي لسان النبي " ان الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه أما إسرائيل فلا يعرف ( اش 1 : 2 ) " ثم جادلا اليهودي وأخجلاه بما قدما من الحجج الدامغة المؤيدة لصحة دين النصارى ، وخرجا من عند المعز مكرمين ، فلم يحتمل اليهودي ولا الوزير ذلك ، وصارا يتحينان الفرص للإيقاع بالنصارى ، وبعد ايام دخل الوزير علي المعز وقال له إن مولانا يعلم إن النصارى ليسوا علي شئ ، وهذا إنجيلهم يقول "لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل " ولا يخفي علي أمير المؤمنين ما في هذه الأقوال من الادعاء الباطل ، وللتحقق من ذلك يستدعي البطريرك لكي يقيم الدليل علي صدق دعوى مسيحهم ، ففكر الخليفة في ذاته قائلا "إذا كان قول المسيح هذا صحيحا ، فلنا فيه فائدة عظمي ، فان جبل المقطم المكتنف القاهرة ، إذا ابتعد عنها يصير مركز المدينة اعظم مما هو عليه الآن ، وإذا لم يكن صحيحا ، تكون لنا الحجة علي النصارى ونتبرز من اضطهادهم ، ثم دعا المعز الاب البطريرك وعرض عليه هذا القول ، فطلب منه مهلة ثلاثة ايام فأمهله ، ولما خرج من لدنه جمع الرهبان والأساقفة القريبين ، ومكثوا بكنيسة المعلقة بمصر القديمة ثلاثة ايام صائمين مصلين إلى الله ، وفي سحر الليلة الثالثة ظهرت له السيدة والدة الإله ، وأخبرته عن إنسان دباغ قديس ، سيجري الله علي يديه هذه الآية ، فاستحضره الاب البطريرك وأخذه معه وجماعة من الكهنة والرهبان والشعب ، ومثلوا بين يدي المعز الذي خرج ورجال الدولة ووجوه المدينة إلى قرب جبل المقطم ، فوقف الاب البطريرك ومن معه في جانب ، والمعز ومن معه في جانب أخر ، ثم صلي الاب البطريرك والمؤمنون وسجدوا ثلاث سجدات ، وفي كل سجدة كانوا يقولون كيرياليسون يارب ارحم ، وكان عندما يرفع الاب البطريرك والشعب رؤوسهم في كل سجدة يرتفع الجبل ، وكلما سجدوا ينزل إلى الأرض ، وإذا ما ساروا سار أمامهم ، فوقع الرعب في قلب الخليفة وقلوب أصحابه ، وسقط كثيرون منهم علي الأرض ، وتقدم الخليفة علي ظهر جواده نحو الاب البطريرك وقال له ، أيها الأمام ، لقد علمت الآن انك ولي ، فاطلب ما تشاء وأنا أعطى ، فلم يرض إن يطلب منه شيئا ، ولما ألح عليه قال له "أريد عمارة الكنائس وخاصة كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس ( أبو سيفين ) التي بمصر القديمة ، فكتب له منشورا بعمارة الكنائس وقدم له من بيت المال مبلغا كبيرا ، فشكره ودعا له وامتنع عن قبول المال فازداد عند المعز محبة نظرا لورعه وتقواه ، ولما شرعوا في بناء كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس ، تعرض لهم بعض الأشخاص ، فذهب المعز إلى هناك ومنع المعارضين، أستمر واقفا حتى وضعوا الأساس. كما جدد هذا الاب كنائس كثيرة في أنحاء الكرسي المرقسي ، ولما اكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام بعد إن جلس علي الكرسي ثلاث سنين وستة ايام .صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
استشهاد القديس باطلس القس ( 6 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار القديس باطلس القس الشهيد . صلاته تكون معنا امين.
نياحة القديس متاؤس الفاخورى بأسنا ( 7 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس متي المسكين ، كان هذا الاب رئيس دير جبل أسوان ، وكان ذا فضائل عظيمة ، وقد منحه الله نعمة شفاء المرضي وإخراج الشياطين ، فمنها انهم قدموا إليه امرأة بها مرض خفي حار في علاجه الأطباء فعلم بالروح حالها، وأمرها إن تقر بخطتها أمام الحاضرين ، فاعترفت انها تزوجت بأخوين فاعتراها هذا الداء ، فصلي القديس من اجلها فبرئت في الحال ، وقد بلغ من فضائل هذا الاب إن الوحوش كانت تأنس إليه ، وتتناول طعامها من يده ، ولما اكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام . 
صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
استشهاد القديس بانينا و باناوا ( 7 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار استشهاد القديس بانينا وباناوا. صلاتهما تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس ابسخيرون القلينى ( 7 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس ابسخيرون القلينى. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
نياحة القديس يوحنا أسقف ارمنت ( 7 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس يوحنا أسقف ارمنت. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
استشهاد القديس إيسى وتكلا أخته ( 8 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس إيسي وتكلا أخته . وكانا من أبوصير غرب الاشمونين . وكان القديس إيسي غنيا جدا . وكان يتصدق علي المساكين بثمن ما يجزه من غنمه. ولما علم إن صديقه بولس مريض بمدينة الإسكندرية ، حيث كان يتردد عليها للتجارة ، مضي إليه ليعوله ولما أتى إليه وجده قد عوفي من مرضه ، فاتفقا معا علي إن يقوما بافتقاد القديسين المسجونين بسبب الاضطهاد . وقد تنبأ عنهما بعض القديسين بأنهما سينالان إكليل الشهادة . وقد حدث ذلك أثناء مجيء القديس بقطر بن رومانوس إلى الإسكندرية . فلما علما بحسن سيرته وزهده للعالم أحبا إن يكونا مثله ، فتقديم إيسي إلى الوالي واعترف بالسيد المسيح ، فأمر بتعذيبه بأشد أنواع العذابات وكان يعري ويوثق ويعصر ، ثم تصوب مشاعل نار إلى جنبيه ، وإن يطرح علي الأرض ويضرب بالسياط وتقطع أعضاؤه . وكان صابرا علي هذا جميعه وكان ملاك الرب يقويه ويشفي جراحاته . وكان بولس صديقه يبكي من اجله هو وغلمانه ، وظهر ملاك الرب لأخته تكلا وأمرها إن تمضي إلى أخيها ، فذهبت إلى البحر واستقلت إحدى السفن ، فظهرت لها فيها العذراء والدة الإله وأليصابات نسيبتها وجعلتا تعزيانها في أخيها ، وكانت أليصابات تقول لها "إن لي ولدا اخذوا رأسه ظلما". وقالت لها السيدة البتول "إن لي ولدا صلبوه حسدا" . وكانت تكلا لا تعرف من هما. ولما التقت بأخيها اتفق الاثنان وتقدما إلى الوالي معترفين بالسيد المسيح ، فعذبهما اشد عذاب بالهنبازين وبحرق النار وبالتسمير وسلخ جلد الرأس ، وكان الرب يقويهما ويصبرهما. ثم أسلمهما إلى ولده والي ناحية الخصوص ، ليذهب بهما إلى الصعيد . فلما سارت بهم السفينة قليلا سكنت الريح فوقفت عن المسير . فأمر إن تؤخذ رأسا إيسي وتكلا أخته ، ويطرحا في الشوك والحلفاء ، فكان كذلك ونالا إكليل الشهادة . وأوحي الرب إلى قس يسمي آري بشطانوف فاخذ جسديهما . أما بولس صديق إيسي وابلانيوس بن تكلا أخته فقد استشهدا بعد ذلك. شفاعتهم تكون معنا امين.
استشهاد القديسة بربارة ويوليانة ( 8 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم استشهدت القديستان بربارة ويوليانة ، كانت بربارة إبنة رجل عظيم من إحدى بلاد المشرق يسمي ديسقورس أيام مكسيميانوس الملك أي في أوائل الجيل الثالث المسيحي ، ولشدة محبته لها بني لها برجا لتقيم فيه فرفعت القديسة بصرها إلى السماء من أعلي البرج ، وتأملت بهاء السماء وما بها من شمس وقمر وكواكب ، واستنتجت انه لابد لها من صانع قادر حكيم ، ولن يكون إلا الله تعالي هو صانعها ، وأتفق وجود العلامة أوريجانوس في تلك الجهة فعلم بخبر القديسة ، وآتي إليها وعلمها مبادئ الدين المسيحي ، وكان في الحمام طاقتان فأمرت بفتح طاقة ثالثة ، ووضع صليب علي حوض الماء فلما دخل أبوها ورأي التغيير الذي حدث ، سألها عن السبب ، فقالت له "أما تعلم يا والدي انه بالثالوث الأقدس يتم كل شئ، فهنا ثلاث طاقات علي اسم الثالوث الأقدس ، وهذه العلامة هي مثال لصليب السيد المسيح الذي كان به خلاص العالم ، فأسألك يا والدي العزيز إن ترجع عن الضلالة التي أنت فيها ، وإن تعبد الإله الذي خلقك" ، فعندما سمع أبوها هذا الكلام غضب جدا وجرد سيفه عليها ، فهربت من أمامه فركض وراءها ، وكانت أمامها صخرة انشقت شطرين ، فاجتازتها وعادت الصخرة إلى حالتها الأولى، ودار أبوها حول الصخرة فوجدها مختبئة في مغارة ، فوثب عليها كالذئب وأخذها إلى الوالي مركيانوس الذي لاطفها تارة بالكلام وأخرى بالوعد ثم بالوعيد ، ولكنه لم يستطع إن يسلبها حبها للسيد المسيح ، عند ذلك أمر بتعذيبها بأنواع العذاب ، وكانت هناك صبية يقال لها يوليانة ، شاهدت القديسة بربارة وهي في العذاب ، فكانت تبكي لأجلها ، وقد رأت السيد المسيح يعزي القديسة بربارة ويقويها ، فاستنارت بصيرتها وأمنت بالسيد المسيح ، فقطعوا رأسها وراس القديسة بربارة ، ونالتا إكليل الشهادة ، وقد هلك والدها بعد ذلك بقليل ، وكذلك هلك الوالي الذي تولي تعذيبها ، أما حوض الماء الذي عليه الصليب المقدس ، فقد صار لمائه قوة الشفاء لكل من يغتسل منه ، وجعلوا جسدي هاتين القديستين في كنيسة خارج مدينة غلاطية ، وبعد سنين نقلوا جسد القديسة بربارة إلى مصر في الكنيسة التي سميت باسمها إلى اليوم ، شفاعتها تكون معنا امين .
نياحة القديس أنبا صموئيل المعترف ( 8 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس الانبا صموئيل رئيس دير القلمون . ولد في دكلوبا من كرسي ميصيل ، من أبوين قديسين ولم يكن لهما ولد سواه ، وكان أبوه ارسلاؤس قسا فابصر في رؤيا الليل شخصا مضيئا يقول له " لابد لولدك هذا إن يؤتمن علي جماعة كثيرة ويكون مختارا للرب طول ايام حياته" ، وكان صموئيل طاهرا منذ صغره مثل صموئيل النبي ، وكانت تساوره دائما فكرة الرهبنة ، وفي بعض الأيام وجد وسيلة للذهاب إلى برية شيهيت ولم يكن يعرف الطريق ، فظهر له ملاك الرب في شبه راهب ورافقه كأنه يقصد الدير مثله إلى إن وصلا إلى جبل شيهيت ، وهناك سلمه لرجل قديس يسمي أنبا اغاثو فقبله عنده كما أرشده الملاك، حيث أقام ثلاث سنين طائعا في كل ما يأمره به ، وبعد ذلك تنيح الشيخ القديس اغاثو وتفرغ القديس صموئيل للصلوات والأصوام الكثيرة ، حتى انه كان يصوم أسبوعا أسبوعا ، فقدموه قسا علي كنيسة القديس مقاريوس ، وحدث إن أتى إلى البرية رسول يحمل طومس لاوون ، فلما قراه علي الشيوخ غار الانبا صموئيل غيرة الرب ، ووثب وسط الجماعة وامسك المكتوب ومزقه قائلا " محروم هذا الطومس وكل من يعتقد به ، وملعون كل من يغير الامانة المستقيمة التي لأبائنا القديسين " ، فلما رأي الرسول ذلك اغتاظ وأمر بغضب إن يضرب بالدبابيس ثم يعلق من ذراعه ويلطم فصادفت إحدى اللطمات عينه فقلعتها ، ثم طرد من الدير ، فظهر له ملاك الرب وأمره إن يمضي ويسكن في القلمون ، فمضي إلى هناك وبني ديرا أقام فيه مدة يعلم الملتفين حوله ويثبتهم علي الامانة المستقيمة ، واتصل خبره بالمقوقس حاكم مصر فأتي إليه وطلب منه إن يعترف بمجمع خلقيدونية ، وإذ لم يذعن لرأيه ضربه وطرده من الدير ، فمضي وسكن في إحدى الكنائس ، وبعد حين عاد إلى الدير ، واتفق مجيء البربر إلى هناك ، فأخذوه معهم في رجوعهم إلى بلادهم ، فصلي إلى السيد المسيح إن ينقذه منهم ، فكان كلما اركبوه جملا لا يستطيع القيام به ، فتركوه ومضوا ، ثم عاد هو إلى ديره ، وأتي البربر إلى هناك مرة ثانية وأخذوه معهم إلى بلادهم وكانوا قد سبوا قبل ذلك الانبا يوأنس قمص شيهيت ، فاجتمع الاثنان في السبي وكانا يتعزيان معا ، وحاول آسره إن يغويه لعبادة الشمس ، ولما لم يستطع إلى ذلك سبيلا ، ربط رجله مع رجل جارية من جواريه ، وكلفهما رعاية الإبل قصدا منه إن يقع معها في الخطية ، وعندئذ يتسلط عليه فيذعن لقوله ، كما أشار عليه إبليس، وفي هذا جميعه كان القديس يزداد شجاعة وقوة قلب ، ولم يزل علي هذا الحال حتى مرض ابن سيده مرض الموت ، فصلي عليه فشفاه ، فشاع خبره في تلك البلاد ، وكان يأتي إليه كل من به مرض ، فيصلي عليه ويدهنه بزيت فيبرا ، فاحبه سيده كثيرا واعتذر إليه واستغفره ، وعرض عليه إن يطلب ما يريد ، فطلب إن يأمر بعودته إلى ديره ، فأعاده ، ولدي وصوله اجتمع حوله كثيرون من أولاده الذين كانوا قد كثروا جدا حتى بلغوا الألوف ، وظهرت له السيدة العذراء وقالت له إن هذا الموضع هو مسكني إلى الأبد ، ولم يعد البربر يغيرون علي هذا الدير ، وقد وضع هذا الاب مواعظ كثيرة ومقالات شتي وتنبأ عن دخول الإسلام مصر، ولما قربت ايام نياحته جمع أولاده وأوصاهم إن يثبتوا في مخافة الله والعمل بوصاياه ويجاهدوا في سبيل الإيمان المستقيم إلى النفس الأخير ، وتنيح بسلام ، صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .
نياحة البابا ياروكلاس ال "13" ( 8 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 240 م تنيح الاب القديس ياروكلاس بابا الإسكندرية الثالث عشر ، وقد ولد من والدين وثنيين إلا انهما أمنا وتعمدا بعد ولادته ، وكانا قد ادباه بالحكمة اليونانية ثم بالحكمة المسيحية ، ودرس الأناجيل الأربعة والرسائل ، فرسمه القديس ديمتريوس بابا الإسكندرية الثاني عشر شماسا ثم قسا علي كنيسة الإسكندرية فنجح في الخدمة، وكان أمينا في كل ما أؤتمن عليه ، ولما تنيح الاب ديمتريوس انتخب القديس ياروكلاس لرتبة البطريركية ، فرعي رعية المسيح احسن رعاية ، ورد كثيرين من الصابئة وعمدهم وقد كرس جهوده علي التعليم والوعظ وإرشاد المخالفين ، كما سلم للقديس ديونوسيوس النظر في الأحكام وتدبير أمور المؤمنين . وأقام علي الكرسي ثلاث عشر سنة ، وتنيح بسلام ، صلاته تكون معنا امين.
نياحة القديس بيمن المعترف ( 9 كــيهك)
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس بيمين الشهيد بغير سفك دم ، وقد كان من منية بني خصيب من أعمال الأشمونين ، وكان وكيلا لأشغال رجل أرخن جليل المقدار ، ولطهارته وتقواه احبه الجميع ، كما كان لزوجة ذلك الأرخن ثقة عظيمة به ، ولاحتقاره أباطيل العالم ، ترك عمله وقصد ديرا في تلك المدينة حيث ترهب فيه ، فلما علم الأرخن توجه إليه هو وزوجته وسألاه العودة إلى الخدمة آسفين علي فراقه ، وإذ لم يوافقهما عادا حزينين ، أما القديس فقد استمر في عبادته ونسكه ، ولم يقنع بذلك بل رغب إن يصير شهيدا بسفك دمه علي اسم المسيح له المجد ، فمضي إلى انصنا ووجد كثيرين من المسيحيين يعذبون علي اسم المسيح ، فتقدم هو ايضا واعترف ، فعذبوه عذابا شديدا بالضرب والحريق وتقطيع الأعضاء والعصر بالهنبازين ، وفي ذلك كله كان السيد المسيح يقويه ويقيمه سالما ، وفيما هو علي هذا الحال انقضي زمان عبادة الأوثان ، وملك قسطنطين الملك البار ، وأمر بالإفراج عن كل الذين في السجون بسبب الإيمان ، فظهر السيد المسيح لهذا القديس وأمره إن يخبر جميع القديسين المسجونين بأنه تبارك اسمه قد حسبهم مع جملة الشهداء ودعاهم بالمعترفين ، وأرسل الملك قسطنطين يستحضر اثنين وسبعين منهم فمضوا إليه وبينهم القديس ابانوب المعترف ، أما القديس بيمين فسكن في دير خارج الأشمونين ، وكان الرب قد انعم عليه بموهبة الشفاء ، وشاع ذكره في جميع تلك النواحي ، وحدث إن مرضت ملكة رومية بمرض عضال استعصي علاجه ، وزارت أديرة وكنائس كثيرة ولم تحصل علي الشفاء ، وأخيرا آتت إلى انصنا وصحبها الوالي ورجاله إلى حيث القديس ، ولما اعلموه بحضورها لم يبادر إلى لقائها بل قال " ماذا لي انا مع ملوك الأرض " ، ولما ألح الاخوة عليه خرج إليها ، فلما رأته خرت عند قدميه ، فصلي القديس علي زيت ودهنت به فبرئت في الحال ، وقدمت له أموالا كثيرة وهدايا عظيمة فلم يقبلها ، ما عدا آنية برسم الهيكل ، وهي صينية وكاس وصليب من ذهب ، ثم عادت إلى مدينتها ممجدة الله ، وكان هناك أسقف قديس يعيد هو وجماعة من المؤمنين لبعض الشهداء في أحد الأديرة ، فعلم بان الأريوسيين قد اتخذوا لهم أسماء شهداء بغير وجود ، وعينوا لهم أسقفا غير شرعي، وأضلوا بذلك كثيرين من الشعب ، فتوجه الأسقف إلى القديس بيمين واعلمه بذلك ، فاخذ معه جماعة من الرهبان وذهبوا إلى حيث هؤلاء المخالفين وجادلوهم وبينوا ضلالتهم فتشتتوا وبدد الرب شملهم ، ورجع القديس بيمين إلى ديره وتقدم في الأيام ومرض ، فجمع الاخوة وأوصاهم ، وأعلمهم انه قد حان الوقت ليمضي إلى الرب ، فحزنوا جدا علي فراقه ، ثم اسلم الروح فكفنه الاخوة ، وصلوا عليه ، وقد حدثت من جسده آيات شفاء عديدة .
صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .*


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## aser (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة


----------



## وجدي رزق (2 ديسمبر 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send:الأعزاء برجا تجربة الدخول علي موقع كنيستنا كنيسة القديس العظيم مرقوريوس أبي سيفين بأمبروزو الأسكندرية لمشاهدة الأحتفال السنوي بعيد إستشهاده  و النهضة  يوميا تذاع علي الهواء 
الساعة 7 مساءً
:download: 

please try www.philopateer.tk  :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## مجدى مينا (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسى على تعب محبتك


----------



## menasonjesus (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهوووووووووووووووووود راااااااااااااائع ربنا يعوض تعب المحبه وكل سنه والمنتدي كله بخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## romany nasif (15 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع


----------



## romany nasif (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جميل جدا


----------

